# ford L8000 gas pedal mount



## Angelo (Sep 6, 2002)

I am looking for a place to find a new gas pedal mount to the floor or a diagram on how it is mounted? Mine is unrecognizable so i can't fabricate something yet. If anyone has a L8000 a picture of the mount would help out. Its an 1987, i tried ford dealerships no luck there.


----------

